# [Answered] Drive numbering with > 26 scsi drives

## TJNII

I attached a pair of JBODs to my Gentoo box today which gives me 19 SCSI drives, sda - sds.  This got me thinking, what does the kernel do if you have more than 26 drives?  sdaa?  What is the limit?Last edited by TJNII on Tue Jul 20, 2010 3:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mad Merlin

IIRC, your guess is correct, you'll get sdaa and sdab after sdz. I've never heard of a limit, so if there is one, it's probably high enough that you're unlikely to bump into it.

----------

## salahx

There is, however,  a 15 partition per drive limit in the sd devices, old style hd devices have a limit of 63 partition per drive. If you need more that 15 partitions, you'll have to use the device mapper.

----------

